# cold or hot smoke



## streetguy (Jan 6, 2017)

I brined some buck board bacon using Morton tender quick. Can I cold smoke it or dose it have to be hot smoked?  It has  been in the brine for 10 days.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes you can cold smoke it .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

IMHO, cold smoking is preferable to hot smoking bacon.

Al


----------

